

Do you Outsource External DNS? Think Again. - TechPundit
http://openwebdeveloper.sys-con.com/node/906852

======
there
Page not found

maybe they outsource web hosting...

~~~
astrodust
Isn't this sys-con.com site catching a lot of crap for rebranding content form
other sites?

<http://aralbalkan.com/2067>

I can't find the original link for this post but I'm sure there is one.

------
sho
_"Disclosure: I work for Infoblox, a vendor who offers a DNS appliance. Even
worse, I’m in the marketing department. "_

At least he's honest.

The article basically questions the wisdom of placing an essential service
like DNS in the hands of a possible DDOS target/single point of failure mega-
provider. Fair enough, I agree actually, I run all my own DNS for exactly that
reason.

Don't like the chances of selling a DNS "Appliance", though - anyone trusted
to be technically competent enough to design the network in the first place
should probably know how to set up a server themselves. Configuring BIND (or
whatever) is not the hard part really, the hard part is knowing what to
configure it with!

